# Advice needed on getting pet insurance for travell in Europe



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peeps,

Does anyone know of any companies that will insure a dog when travelling abroad?

We are having a tough time finding an insurance company who will cover for any incidents to a dog, i.e. having to visit a vet abroad, whilst travelling in Europe.

How do you go about it when you leave the UK and travel for a while?

I have even tried the 'we go away several times a year; bit and not told them we are full timing, but still no luck. 8O 

I really want to get Bradley, our puppy insured, just incase. You never know do you.

Any help most appreciated.

Thanks alot.
Julie


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Still no luck so thought i'd bump this post back up :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

These people insured our dog when we took her abroad 2 years ago, not sure if it's the same thing your looking for, but it's a freefone number anyhoos!  

http://www.unisonanduia.co.uk/Pet.asp

Mandy


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie,
There was a two page spread in the Mail a couple of Saturdays ago regarding insurance for dogs. We have just lost one of our two Calvaliers at 7 years old, devastated, Heart trouble and had it for 6 monthths prior to the end, however, the tablets we were getting we had to pay £112 per month for and although we were not insured according to the paper the annual insurance on the dog would have been £2400 pa with the (varied) first excess payable of £35-£60 for a recurring illness.
The advice given at the end of the article was as this: 
insure your dog for the first year, if all is OK let it lapse, if there is a problem developing continue the insurance as required. This was from a Vet of all people!
Its a matter of personal choice but look carefully at any proposal that comes with pet insurance, there are many clauses it seems. 
Regards Malc


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Agree with malc I have had 7 dogs now and never insured them after 6 months old. By the time you have paid the excess I don't think it is worth it. I put a sum aside every month in the good old Bulding society the same as the monthly premiums would be, I get interest on it and have never ever been anywhere near the red yet for any dog or horse come to that. Used to insure the horses but stopped after one of my horses had a ligament problem that cleared up after 3 months rest and the insurers then turned round and said they wouldn't cover that horse for any injury to any of his legs in future, so if he trod on a nail and went lame... tough. It's like extended gaurentees on white or brown goods, if the insurance companys didn't make a lot of money on those policys they wouldn't be so keen to offer them to us. It's bad enough having to pay for the insurances that are legally required. I haven't got life insurance either and guess what haven't claimed on that one yet either :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Julie

We decided not to insure Farley, mainly because Ben doesn't believe in insurance (the insurance companies have to make money overall, so if you can afford the concequences of not insuring then it will be cheaper in the long-run).

Have you tried MTC? http://www.ferrytickets.net/petins.htm Don't know whether it is good value, just happened to see them at York. They are used to the motorhome related things though, so that may help with the full-timing bit.

Goodluck

Lizzie


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you very much all of you for your replies, i am going to check out a couple of the links now, and i'll let you know how i get on.

Very interesting advice regarding the insurance, good hearing different opinions too, personally i think its better to be safe than sorry, but maybe even more so because we are away from the UK, i think it would be in our best interest to take some out.

Anyway, thanks again, what would we do without our motorhome friends hey.

Take it easy,
Bye for now
Julie


----------

